# Looking for steel 92 floor plates



## jvm (Dec 29, 2020)

The pot metal plate broke in shipment 
Anyone have cheap spare plates?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Try the Beretta Forum or Gunbroker


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Midwest Gun Works stocks Beretta parts.


----------

